# What should I choose under HDTV setup?



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

1080i or 720p? My tv is capable both


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Choose the one that gives you the best picture. Most signals on E* and OTA start out as 1080i - I'd probably go that way.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> Choose the one that gives you the best picture. Most signals on E* and OTA start out as 1080i - I'd probably go that way.


There are some notable exceptions for signals being 1080i namely ESPN, ESPN2, most sports on ABC, and FOX all are 720p (which some believe handles fast motion sports better than 1080i) so you may find yourself changing resolutions regardless to get the best picture. Another factor is the 'native' resolution of your TV. Many newer sets are native 720p (especially projectors) so if you send the TV its native resolution, the scaler on board the TV doesn't have to do a conversion to the resolution you are viewing. Generally, the less number of conversions your force your system through, the better the picture quality. The VIP 211/411 really improved (IMHO) the 720p quality over the 811, so give both options a good viewing and have fun enjoying HD!


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

If i am not mistaken the HD setup only refers to Off air channels. So you can set it to 720P. There is not setting I have found for the rest, except for the format button for HD normal, Stretch etc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The HD setup controls the signal that the receiver sends to the TV. Regardless of source material the receiver will constantly send the signal selected under HD setup on the HD outputs.

If you use HD setup to tell your receiver that you have a 1080i 16x9 TV the HDMI and component outputs will always be 1080i and scaled to 16x9 ... regardless of source. The same goes for any other combination - what you choose is what you get.

Some people would like 'pass though' but that doesn't exist at the moment (not to say that it ever will or won't - it just doesn't exist now).


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

The best thing to do is use both to see which looks better to you. Its difficult to ascertain the differences in quality at first because your screen will go black for a second or two when switching between output modes. I nearly drove myself nuts switching.

I have the Sony A10, which has a native resolution of 720p, but found the picture was better outputting 1080i and letting my tv handle the downconversion. Outputting at 720p made the picture too "soft" for my liking.

Others with different tvs may have different experiences.

Phil


----------



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

Any chance D* will add 1024x768 for 42inch Plasma's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dkjohn said:


> Any chance D* will add 1024x768 for 42inch Plasma's.


It is not one of the 18 standards ... so I'd hazard a guess and say no.


----------



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

Just as I thought 1080i is fantastic on my set.


----------



## jack1939 (Apr 25, 2006)

James Long said:


> Choose the one that gives you the best picture. Most signals on E* and OTA start out as 1080i - I'd probably go that way.


I'm new to HD

Are you saying that "most" signals for HD and non HD channels are input to the Dish211 at 1080i and its left to us to down convert to what best meets our need? I'm left wondering whether "most" signals have to be up converted to 1080i before they are sent to the Dish211?


----------

